# Patio covers {5 PIC}



## ICE (Aug 16, 2011)

Notice the plumb cut on the rafters where they tuck in next to the house rafter tails.  He did a nice job of it 16 times and then said screw it, I'm not going to H/D to buy another one.  Yet again, an outdoor laundry.







We provide them a handout drawing of a patio cover that we will accept.  It is an easy to follow plan even if you don't speak English.  It's when they start thinking that it goes awry.











There are no nails holding the post to the header.






It looks old but it's 6 months new.






These folks requested inspection to verify that the garage had been converted back to it's original use.  The water heater serves only the laundry so I may be hitting them in the pocketbook by making them remove the appliances.


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 16, 2011)

Picture 2 is damn crafty, bet that guy was pretty proud of those cuts.


----------



## ICE (Aug 16, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Picture 2 is damn crafty, bet that guy was pretty proud of those cuts.


It's a dinky patio cover and the post caps are stout so I said screw it, I'm not going to make you go to H/D and buy more 4"x4".


----------



## David Schnider (Feb 14, 2012)

patio covers

patio covers in San Antonio are of the best quality


----------



## David Schnider (Feb 21, 2012)

get this deck arbors in cibolo!


----------



## David Schnider (Feb 21, 2012)

professional services only offered by deck builders in san marcos


----------



## Msradell (Feb 21, 2012)

Being in Louisville Kentucky I'm obviously not familiar with outside laundry areas.  What's the problem with having the outside style water heater next to the appliances in one?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 21, 2012)

> There are no nails holding the post to the header.


Why do you need nails when there is a bracket with lag bolts? What am I not seeing?


----------



## cda (Feb 21, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Why do you need nails when there is a bracket with lag bolts? What am I not seeing?


Secured only on one side?? As in if you push on from the picture side it might move??


----------



## High Desert (Feb 21, 2012)

You would have to be pretty damn strong to push against 2 lag bolts in the beam bracket and make it move.


----------

